

Apple Replaces Black Emojis with Alien and White Faces - s_q_b
http://seanrdurkin.tumblr.com/

======
Wevah
Unfortunate, but not a bug. Skin-toned emoji are generic emoji + skin tone
swatch.

------
anovio
Rofl.

